# Long Power Reserve Watches - 8 Days or more



## Elmo18

Hi All,

The long power reserve watches seem very intriguing (if that is the right word). I at times get lazy and really forget about winding my watches. Recently, I have come across some models with larger/longer reserves (longer than the 60-72 hour that has currently been considered as long).

Some I have seen are the Panerai 8-Day Monopulsante GMT, IWC Portofino, to name a few. In terms of value, and brand being last (I think as a WIS I have learned to look past the brand name time to time, and really look for history...inhouse movements, etc), what are some great watches with long reserves?

My goal is to consolidate some of my watches to a decent watch with a long reserve. I would prefer to look in the 'used' marketplace as well. Would love to hear some suggestions/opinions/reviews.


Best,
ilham


----------



## Aliisloo

Lange 31. Enough said!

The platinum version will set you off by a cool USD 159,500. Or if you are looking for a bargain, the rose gold version at USD 120,600 is hard to beat.

And yes, the '31' in Lange 31 denotes the length of power reserve. And yes, it's 31 days, not hours.


----------



## Stensbjerg

Agree Lange is the king in this division with the Lange 31:-!
but as said they don't come cheap;-)


----------



## Elmo18

Thank you  I would like to spend maybe $6-10K, and not $130K~!!!!

Are there any other options?

Best,
Ilham


----------



## Aliisloo

Elmo18 said:


> Thank you  I would like to spend maybe $6-10K, and not $130K~!!!!
> 
> Are there any other options?
> 
> Best,
> Ilham


You have already mentioned Panerai. Two other options are in JLC and IWC.

Grand Reverso GMT. It's a power house with date, two time zones with quick adjust, and 8 day power reserve. 









IWC's 7 day power reserve auto movement is one of the best in business and is available in three very different watches: Big Pilot, Big Ingineur, and Portuguese 7 day Auto.


























I am sure there are more. JLC also makes 8 day reserve models in Master Control range but they are either out of your range or not very attractive ( IMHO of course!).

Ali

Ps. All pics off the internet

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Elmo18

What are your thoughts on the Panerai? I have been torn with a perpetual calendar (of around the same price range, but with a lower reserve), or go with a long-reserve of 8 days (but without the perpetual calendar feature).

I realize you cannot fit everything into one package  and figured that a perpetual calendar may mean more times for me to reset correctly than a watch with a longer reserve.


Best,
Ilham


----------



## Medphred

And you need a special key for winding it. It's included but if you need a replacement it will set you back the price of a decent timepiece. But as they say, if you have to ask, you probably can't afford it ... I know I can't ;-)


----------



## Medphred

+1 for the reverso gmt ... 8 day power reserve plus a second time display ... all in an icon from a leading manufacturer 
(I obviously have one in case you can't tell)


----------



## HPoirot

Get a quartz? 700+ days, baby!

I kid, I kid. 

Personally, I find long power reserves to be superfluous. I let unworn watches sit idle till i eventually wear them. Winding everything takes too long when you have 11 mechanical (4 are manual) and no winder. 

And, logically speaking, winding a 8-day watch should take at least twice as long as winding a 48 hour watch. That would take up a good part of my day!

Could be wrong about the last part though. If only there was someone who owned a Grand Reverso GMT following this thread who can answer my question... 

I'm sorry if this post added nothing to the discussion.


----------



## Aliisloo

Elmo18 said:


> What are your thoughts on the Panerai? I have been torn with a perpetual calendar (of around the same price range, but with a lower reserve), or go with a long-reserve of 8 days (but without the perpetual calendar feature).
> 
> I realize you cannot fit everything into one package  and figured that a perpetual calendar may mean more times for me to reset correctly than a watch with a longer reserve.
> 
> Best,
> Ilham


Not a Panerai fan. So I am afraid i can't give you any opinion except they are big, ugly, and over priced, over hyped.

By the way, if by PC you mean the ones with full shebang of day date month year moon phase etc, it is nightmare to reset every time. So you better get a winder, unless you will wear it everyday. I don't know any PC complication watch which is worthy to be called HE and is in your price range but I may be wrong. The ultimate combination of a perpetual calendar and nearly infinite power reserve will be found in a Citizen. But again, no high end.

Ali

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Medphred

My reverso doesn't seem to take appreciably longer to wind than my Port Chrono (48 HR reserve). Then again that watch doesnt have a power reserve indicator so I may be winding it longer than is needed. Nice to wind the reverso on Sun am than thats it, whereas I have to wind my Portuguese every other day.


----------



## HPoirot

That's good to know. Thanks! The mechanism probably has better torque, or something. 

I doubt you can wind the IWC for more than it needs, the manual wound watches i have all prevents me from further winding whenever the spring is fully coiled.


----------



## solowmodel

Another option is the JLC Master Control 8 Days, although I'm partial to the IWC Portuguese Automatic.


----------



## Elmo18

Oh I do like that JLC Master Control 8 Days. Thank you!

Best,
Ilham


----------



## Stensbjerg

I also depends on what you want out of your watch
I think the same as Ali about Panerai but there is no doubt that they have way more show of then IWC and JLC if you like that?
but I think the other two has way better value and to me they are for sure better watches

If I had 6-10k to use it would be between a IWC and JLC 
and when you buy used they hold the money spend better together 

As a dark hose I also would give Chopard and Glashutte a real good look
but they can be a bit harder to sell again.


----------



## Shemski

i am going to attempt to bring this thread back to life!

i purchased an IWC 5001 a few months back and fell in love with the 7 day power reserve. it's so bad, that i've decided to buy another 7day reserve. i am thinking about going with the hand wound, IWC Port - 8 day PR but the fact that i already own two other portugese's, i'd love to see what else is out there. anything between 5K and 15K should be within my budget. any suggestions??

thanks in advance


----------



## shnjb

Not 31 days but here is a 10 day Patek tourbillon

Patek Philippe Ref. 5101P Ten Days Tourbillon - YouTube



Aliisloo said:


> Lange 31. Enough said!
> 
> The platinum version will set you off by a cool USD 159,500. Or if you are looking for a bargain, the rose gold version at USD 120,600 is hard to beat.
> 
> And yes, the '31' in Lange 31 denotes the length of power reserve. And yes, it's 31 days, not hours.


----------



## TimelessFan

Aliisloo said:


> Not a Panerai fan. So I am afraid i can't give you any opinion except they are big, ugly, and over priced, over hyped.
> 
> By the way, if by PC you mean the ones with full shebang of day date month year moon phase etc, it is nightmare to reset every time. So you better get a winder, unless you will wear it everyday. I don't know any PC complication watch which is worthy to be called HE and is in your price range but I may be wrong. The ultimate combination of a perpetual calendar and nearly infinite power reserve will be found in a Citizen. But again, no high end.
> 
> Ali
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


+1 
Yeah. Stay away from Panerais. I know some like the brand and I, too, was initially intrigued a few years ago but thankfully regained my senses and picked up a VC instead. And their 8-day model has a hideous dial, IMO.

You really can't go wrong with a JLC. Winding it a breeze. It keeps great time and looks fantastic all around.

IWCs, although I love'em, are kind of notorious for inaccurate timekeeping. +10-12 sec/day isn't out of the ordinary. And that Big Pilot, while beautiful in pictures, is just too damn big and bulky. I'd recommend it if you had a 10" wrist but otherwise...


----------



## mark1958

I still like my PAM311&#8230;. I would have purchased an IWC 8 day if it were not for the variable accuracy depending on how wound the watch.



TimelessFan said:


> +1
> Yeah. Stay away from Panerais. I know some like the brand and I, too, was initially intrigued a few years ago but thankfully regained my senses and picked up a VC instead. And their 8-day model has a hideous dial, IMO.
> 
> You really can't go wrong with a JLC. Winding it a breeze. It keeps great time and looks fantastic all around.
> 
> IWCs, although I love'em, are kind of notorious for inaccurate timekeeping. +10-12 sec/day isn't out of the ordinary. And that Big Pilot, while beautiful in pictures, is just too damn big and bulky. I'd recommend it if you had a 10" wrist but otherwise...


----------



## TimelessFan

mark1958 said:


> I still like my PAM311&#8230;. I would have purchased an IWC 8 day if it were not for the variable accuracy depending on how wound the watch.


No offense. It's just my 2 pennies. I do see it in public more frequently than any other brand mentioned here, so I'm probably in the minority.


----------



## anicca

long power reserves bah humbug! part of the fun is in winding the watch up!


----------



## zypher84

Elmo18 said:


> What are your thoughts on the Panerai? I have been torn with a perpetual calendar (of around the same price range, but with a lower reserve), or go with a long-reserve of 8 days (but without the perpetual calendar feature).
> 
> I realize you cannot fit everything into one package  and figured that a perpetual calendar may mean more times for me to reset correctly than a watch with a longer reserve.
> 
> Best,
> Ilham


where are you finding perpetual calendars in the same price range as an 8 day power reserve


----------



## shnjb

zypher84 said:


> where are you finding perpetual calendars in the same price range as an 8 day power reserve


Hmm cheapest perp calendars would be jlc and iwc.
And then there's the Breitling 1461 which is semi perpetual.


----------



## zypher84

shnjb said:


> Hmm cheapest perp calendars would be jlc and iwc.
> And then there's the Breitling 1461 which is semi perpetual.


yeah..... but they are all higher than the 7-8 day power reserves he's looking at.....


----------



## lmcgbaj

Shemski said:


> i am going to attempt to bring this thread back to life!
> 
> i purchased an IWC 5001 a few months back and fell in love with the 7 day power reserve. it's so bad, that i've decided to buy another 7day reserve. i am thinking about going with the hand wound, IWC Port - 8 day PR but the fact that i already own two other portugese's, i'd love to see what else is out there. anything between 5K and 15K should be within my budget. any suggestions??
> 
> thanks in advance


Why would you want another long PR watch? Get another complication. The only long PR watch (non-IWC) that comes to mind below 15k is the JLC Master and Reverso. You might probably need to shop around as the retail is over 15k.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/long-power-reserve-watches-360787.htm


----------



## seanwontreturn

Shemski said:


> i am going to attempt to bring this thread back to life!
> 
> i purchased an IWC 5001 a few months back and fell in love with the 7 day power reserve. it's so bad, that i've decided to buy another 7day reserve. i am thinking about going with the hand wound, IWC Port - 8 day PR but the fact that i already own two other portugese's, i'd love to see what else is out there. anything between 5K and 15K should be within my budget. any suggestions??
> 
> thanks in advance


Dont know for sure if JLC master control perpetual 8 days manual can be had for 15k.


----------



## shnjb

seanwontreturn said:


> Dont know for sure if JLC master control perpetual 8 days manual can be had for 15k.


Perpetual 8 days? Is it really 8 days?


----------



## lmcgbaj

shnjb said:


> Perpetual 8 days? Is it really 8 days?


Yes.

JLC Master Grand Reveil:

- Moon phase with Northern and Southern hemispheres.
- 8 days PR
- Perpetual calendar.
- Mechanical alarm with ring and vibrate modes.

All in one wearable wrist watch. This is why JLC is THE King of movements.


----------



## shnjb

lmcgbaj said:


> Yes.
> 
> JLC Master Grand Reveil:
> 
> - Moon phase with Northern and Southern hemispheres.
> - 8 days PR
> - Perpetual calendar.
> - Mechanical alarm with ring and vibrate modes.
> 
> All in one wearable wrist watch. This is why JLC is THE King of movements.


But 15k?

Edit 
Never mind I checked it out
It's a bit big and thick for my taste but yes nice complications indeed.


----------



## Shemski

lmcgbaj said:


> Why would you want another long PR watch? Get another complication. The only long PR watch (non-IWC) that comes to mind below 15k is the JLC Master and Reverso. You might probably need to shop around as the retail is over 15k.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/long-power-reserve-watches-360787.htm


the reason why I am looking for another long power reserve watch is quite simply because I am just not the type who enjoys winding watches every morning. I love my8 day reserve and am spoiled rotten, i guess.


----------



## Shemski

lmcgbaj said:


> Yes.
> 
> JLC Master Grand Reveil:
> 
> - Moon phase with Northern and Southern hemispheres.
> - 8 days PR
> - Perpetual calendar.
> - Mechanical alarm with ring and vibrate modes.
> 
> All in one wearable wrist watch. This is why JLC is THE King of movements.


Thank you very much! Will take a look at it in person next week and will most likely purchase it sometime during january or February. Thank you again!!


----------



## lmcgbaj

shnjb said:


> It's a bit big and thick for my taste but yes nice complications indeed.


For the amount of complications it's actually ultra thin.

Most manufacturers would not be able to fit that many complications in a pocket watch.

But I understand and I agree that not everyone wants that much fitted in a watch and compromise on thickness.


----------



## shnjb

lmcgbaj said:


> For the amount of complications it's actually ultra thin.
> 
> Most manufacturers would not be able to fit that many complications in a pocket watch.
> 
> But I understand and I agree that not everyone wants that much fitted in a watch and compromise on thickness.


It's a great achievement but it's a dressy looking 43mm watch... if they were 39mm like the latest perpetual calendar from them it would be a lot more appealing.


----------



## lmcgbaj

shnjb said:


> It's a great achievement but it's a dressy looking 43mm watch... if they were 39mm like the latest perpetual calendar from them it would be a lot more appealing.


I agree. I assume the additional alarm complication and the twin barrels for the 8 days adds the extra muscle. It would be a more casual wearer than a formal dress watch.


----------



## seanwontreturn

Shemski said:


> Thank you very much! Will take a look at it in person next week and will most likely purchase it sometime during january or February. Thank you again!!


Thank me!!!!


----------



## Shemski

seanwontreturn said:


> Thank me!!!!


My bad. Thank you my man!!!


----------



## tony20009

JLC Reverso Grande Date - 8 Days (some places still have them in stock)
















IWC I've heard has 7 day reserves on some of theirs and I think I recall Panerai having one with a 10 day reserve. Among the brands that most folks desire, that's all I know of.

There are some brands that have hideous watches with insanely large power reserves. (Pics below.)

Just to share a fact, not because I think you have the slightest desire to own this, the Hublot shown below carries 50 days of reserve. It is 100% manufacture though. LOL. Of course it's also 100% uglly!!! Jacob and Co has one that looks more slot machine than watch. (first uber unattractive watch) and Hublot also has one.



















This one isn't bad looking, but probably isn't your cup of tea either.
If memory serves, watches with the Seiko 8F56 movement had ten years or so worth of "go." Of course, they are a hybrid technology, but they look better than that thing just above, which as I type here and only see the lower 1/2 to 2/3rd of it, reminds me for all the world like the ass end of hornet or something. LOL.










All the best

Though this be madness, yet there is method in 't.
- The Bard, _Hamlet_


----------



## urwerk

Aquadive just released a 5 day power reserve diver, not an 8 day, but looks good, and pretty affordable
https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/discover-haute-horology-aquadive-937853.html#post6957567


----------



## Shemski

tony20009 said:


> JLC Reverso Grande Date - 8 Days (some places still have them in stock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IWC I've heard has 7 day reserves on some of theirs and I think I recall Panerai having one with a 10 day reserve. Among the brands that most folks desire, that's all I know of.
> 
> There are some brands that have hideous watches with insanely large power reserves. (Pics below.)
> 
> Just to share a fact, not because I think you have the slightest desire to own this, the Hublot shown below carries 50 days of reserve. It is 100% manufacture though. LOL. Of course it's also 100% uglly!!! Jacob and Co has one that looks more slot machine than watch. (first uber unattractive watch) and Hublot also has one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one isn't bad looking, but probably isn't your cup of tea either.
> If memory serves, watches with the Seiko 8F56 movement had ten years or so worth of "go." Of course, they are a hybrid technology, but they look better than that thing just above, which as I type here and only see the lower 1/2 to 2/3rd of it, reminds me for all the world like the ass end of hornet or something. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> Though this be madness, yet there is method in 't.
> - The Bard, _Hamlet_


Thank you and yes, those are some ugly watches. lol


----------



## quarter8

hope not too late.
Blancpain is also a good choice


----------



## mark1958

I have a PAM 311 -- same movement as PAM 275 -- 8 days. Very accurate time keeping and power reserve. No complaints here. I almost went with an IWC but heard about a lot of issues with their 8 day movements.


----------



## Donut

Panerai 190 - 8 day JLC movement, manual wind...



Panerai 270- 10 day inhouse movement, automatic with GMT...



Panerai 233- 8 day inhouse movement, manual wind with GMT...



Panerai 317- 8 Day inhouse movement, manual wind, Chronograph and GMT....



Panerai 341 Egyziano 8 day manual wind...



Panerai 368 Titanium Destro, 8 day manual wind...



IWC Big Pilot, Father and son edition. Automatic 8 Day...



Cheers,
Rob


----------



## mark1958

My Pam 311


----------



## cnorth

I've just bought the eberhard 8day postillon gold, gorgeous looking watch, and only 39.5mm in dia, I wanted it as a dress watch. if you're looking for a bigger size the 8 jours grand taille is 42mm. best value for the money.


----------



## Fahad

I would recommend the Oris 110 Limited Edition With their 110 caliber inhouse movement with 10 days power reserve.
Prices are CHF 5,500 for steel and CHF 14,800 for the rose gold.


----------



## cnorth

Nice...


----------



## KishanDhakan

Elmo18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The long power reserve watches seem very intriguing (if that is the right word). I at times get lazy and really forget about winding my watches. Recently, I have come across some models with larger/longer reserves (longer than the 60-72 hour that has currently been considered as long).
> 
> Some I have seen are the Panerai 8-Day Monopulsante GMT, IWC Portofino, to name a few. In terms of value, and brand being last (I think as a WIS I have learned to look past the brand name time to time, and really look for history...inhouse movements, etc), what are some great watches with long reserves?
> 
> My goal is to consolidate some of my watches to a decent watch with a long reserve. I would prefer to look in the 'used' marketplace as well. Would love to hear some suggestions/opinions/reviews.
> 
> Best,
> ilham












Jaeger Lecoultre Reverso Grande Sun Moon 8 Days Power Reserve. Can get it used for $7k - $8k

Cheers !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

JLC Reverso Grand GMT in SS is 8 day PR. It is only available on the secondary market as well.


----------



## gigel113

My Eberhard also has 8 days of power reserve


----------



## fancywatchz

What about a substantially cheaper option, a Tissot Powermatic 80? I realize it wasn't released when this thread was originally created, but might as well revive it for others who are looking for options.


----------



## KP97

While it's not eight days, consider the GO Senator Excellence or various Blancpains with hundred hour power reserves. Both are four day reserves within you range and outside the IWC/JLC suggestions here.

Not eight days, but four isn't a slouch either especially in a consolidated collection.


----------

